# Lonnie Mack dies at age 74



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Article

Funny, I had never heard of this guitarist before and a few listens to him on You Tube suggests to me that SRV's music is mostly imitation of Lonnie Mack.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

I had a Mack album many moons ago. RIP.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stevie Ray was obviously a fan. I think they made a record together in the 80s.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Stevie Ray was obviously a fan. I think they made a record together in the 80s.


There is a You Tube of them playing together:


----------

